# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب > آموزش: ایجاد یک برنامه دلفی و استفاده از وب سرویس در آن

## mehdi_ravan_bakhsh

من می خوام  توی برنامه ام یک وب سرویس رو import  کنم و سپس با استفاده از برنامه پارامترهای لازم را برای آن بفرستم لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی فوریه (همراه با کدنویسی)

----------


## BORHAN TEC

قبلاً در لینک زیر توضیح داده ام:
http://www.irstu.com/?p=3461

----------


## sun

سلام اقا شاهین فایل شما پسوردش چیه ؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

رمز:
www.irstu.com

----------

